
Ruby in Leopard: Ruby 1.8.6, 30 gems, Objective-C bridge, XCode and Interface builder integration - nickb
http://trac.macosforge.org/projects/ruby/wiki/WhatsNewInLeopard
======
DocSavage
And DTrace!

